# Construir um sismómetro



## fablept (24 Set 2011 às 21:49)

Boas..

Este é um projecto que estou a tentar concluir à vários meses, já tinha tentado registar sismos com um acelerometro (BMA180), mas cheguei à conclusão que um acelerometro deste tipo serve apenas para registar sismos que realmente se sente (strong-motion-sensor). Provavelmente o melhor sismómetro pessoal será o Lehman, mas escolhi o geofono como sensor..pois a construção do Lehman envolve mecânica+electrónica.

O geofono basicamente é um acelerometro analógico, são pequenos e muito sensíveis. O geofono gera uma pequena voltagem, e é possível converter as voltagens em valores usando um conversor analógico-digital (ADC), em boas condições (baixo ruído) um geofono com frequência natural de 4.5Hz deverá registar eventos locais a partir de magnitude 2/3 com um epicentro até 80km e eventos telesismicos a partir de magnitude 6 em qualquer parte do mundo (pelo que me disseram).
Geofonos de 1Hz são os recomendados para registar sismos, mas o preço Recomendam os geofonos de 4.5Hz (em segunda mão) pela relação preço/frequência.


Este é o meu primeiro protótipo
ADC até 24bits com 4 canais
Filtro Low Pass (o mais básico que existe)
Microcontrolador (Arduino)
Geofono 10Hz Vertical 





O sistema não tem amplificação, está montado numa breadboard (cheia de ruído) e estou testando com um geofono de 10Hz, por isso não espero grandes resultados com este sistema, mas com o tempo vou melhorando. Podia tentar com o ADC ADS1282 com 32bits/filtro interno, mas so o componente custa 50€..
O sistema final será com 3 geofonos (X, Y e Z), mas estou a usar o 10Hz como cobaia, por ser bem mais barato.





Testes usando o Amaseis, na segunda imagem os picos devem-se a estar a mexer no geofono.







Precisava de uma opinião sobre a partir de que frequência devo começar a filtrar (não no programa, mas no circuito)? >10Hz, >20Hz..
Alguem sabe dizer se o Seiscomp tem a possibilidade de ter 3 canais? O Amaseis só suporta um canal, o WinSDR só funciona com boards proprias e o Jamaseis nunca mais é lançado..

Qualquer tipo de sugestão é bem vinda


----------



## fablept (10 Nov 2011 às 20:15)

Boas..

Apenas um update, mandei fazer o circuito do ADC (desenho, fabrico e soldagem do PCB), levou mais de um mês a ser feito e veio com um erro






O ADC tem 3 canais para alguns testes:
1x directo (sem amplificação e filtros)
1x com amplificação 
1x com amplificação e filtro (este ainda não posso usar).

Após uns dias a testar o geofono de 4.5Hz andava desanimado por não obter bons resultados (só respondia a movimentos muito fortes), mas cheguei à conclusão que o geofono tem que "estar de pernas para o ar"

Resultado 22h depois:





O ruído do ADC reduziu imenso em PCB e consigo obter bons resultados do geofono, é extremamente sensível. Nota-se perfeitamente que à noite (o sensor está num quarto temporariamente), quando está tudo dormir, o sensor regista muito pouco. Mas há ruído que não faço a minima de onde vem, vizinhos? vento? carros? aviões?

Ainda não houve um sismo na zona para ver se consigo registar alguma coisa, para a semana espero já ter o canal com o filtro a funcionar para reduzir o ruído (>5Hz).

Sugestões, opiniões aceitam-se..pois não tenho nenhuma base de comparação nem sei como "afinar" o sistema.


----------



## amando96 (10 Nov 2011 às 20:33)

Onda mandas fazer os PCBs?

Belo projecto, vou continuar a seguir, continua a postar progressos


----------



## fablept (10 Nov 2011 às 21:34)

Encomendei na G7-electrónica, foi bem desenhado/soldado o pcb..os preços são muito bons, mas peca pelo tempo que levam a concluir o pedido. O erro foi na soldagem de um condensador no clock do filtro..entretanto admitiram o erro e já me enviaram o condensador correcto, mas pelo tempo que levaram, esperava que viesse tudo direito..

Mas para este sistema ser um sismometro, tem que registar decentemente pelo menos um sismo..o que ainda não aconteceu eheh Tenho que isolar o sensor do ruído "urbano" e filtrar as frequencias mais altas..


----------



## Vince (11 Nov 2011 às 00:12)

fablept disse:


> Boas..



Excelente. Aqui há uns tempos andei a ver os preços de geophones mas estive sempre um pouco céptico sobre o assunto, pelo que sigo com muita atenção essa tua experiência "low-cost".

Nos gráficos parece-me que há demasiado "ruído" provocado pela vibração do transito urbano, o que é normal, até vento forte gera ruído, mas por acaso não tens um gráfico do dia anterior para ver se seria possível ver por lá o sismo da Turquia ?


----------



## fablept (11 Nov 2011 às 15:57)

Vince disse:


> Excelente. Aqui há uns tempos andei a ver os preços de geophones mas estive sempre um pouco céptico sobre o assunto, pelo que sigo com muita atenção essa tua experiência "low-cost".
> 
> Nos gráficos parece-me que há demasiado "ruído" provocado pela vibração do transito urbano, o que é normal, até vento forte gera ruído, mas por acaso não tens um gráfico do dia anterior para ver se seria possível ver por lá o sismo da Turquia ?




Os geofonos são capazes de registar sismos regionais e telesismicos, mas se procuras mais por sismos telesismicos, a melhor escolha será o Lehman pois podes definir uma frequencia natural <1Hz, o geofono que uso tem uma frequencia natural de 4.5Hz, mas filtrando as frequências, consegue-se ir buscar frequências mais baixas, mas não é tão eficaz como o Lehman para telesismicos. De longe que o Lehman é o sismometro pessoal mais usado no mundo.

O Lehman é simples e muito barato de construir, um exemplo feito em madeira:
http://motivationtolearn.org/wordpress/?p=530
Outro
http://arduino.cc/forum/index.php?topic=56217.0

O principio do Lehman é simples, o braço tem um iman muito forte e por baixo do iman tem um pickup coil fixo na base (à volta de 9000 ohm)..à medida que o braço movimenta-se o iman provoca alterações electricas no pickup coil, que por sua vez está ligado a um amplificador+ADC e consegues registar esses movimentos. 


Tenho muito ruído, mas ao menos já consigo identificar ruído de passos (subir/descer escadas, etc). No dia do sismo da Turquia ainda não tinha o geofono na posição correcta (tem que estar supenso, com os pins virados para baixo)..por isso não registava nada, apenas tinha ruído de fundo. Em principio para a semana já vou por o geofono no meu quintal.

Ontem houve um sismo de M3.0 (IM) M3.1(CVARG) a +-75km..em condições perfeitas deveria ter registado, mas com tanto ruído nunca há certeza.

2011-11-10 23:32:04 3.1ML

Por azar perto dessa hora tenho ruído (passos?)





Se a hora do CVARG e o meu relógio estiver sincronizado, o sismo não deveria ter levado mais do alguns segundos a chegar ao geofono..o primeiro pico logo a seguir às 23:32:04, mas os dois picos seguintes tb são suspeitos, pois geralmente o ruído são picos isolados (como por ex aos 31m30s)




O que acham? Foi mesmo o sismo ou é apenas coincidencia? 


Se quiserem o plot eu faço upload, usam o Amaseis (freeware) para ver o plot completo e WinQuake (pago, mas podem testar por 30dias) para calcular distancias, magnitude, etc..


Houve mais um sismo de M1.5 e outro de M2.2 nas redondezas, mas ainda não vi muito bem..


----------



## fablept (14 Nov 2011 às 05:14)

Com este não há que enganar 





Dps meto mais algumas imagens..


----------



## fablept (14 Nov 2011 às 19:17)

2011-11-14 02:02:52____	4.4 ML____     E Formigas





Segundo EMSC, o sismo foi a 174km de Ponta Delgada, ajustando a onda P para os primeiros picos e a onda S para os segundos picos mais elevados, consigo obter uma distancia aproximada. A Magnitude ainda não sei calcular e a localização não é possível calcular apenas com um geofono.

Este sismo veio mesmo na melhor altura, serve de base para afinar o software e o hardware...mas pensava que um sismo de M4 a esta distancia iria ultrapassar a escala do Amaseis (-40000; 40000), acho que preciso de afinar e muito isto tudo (ruído, amplificação, filtros, etc).

Os sismos ao largo da Graciosa, ainda não consegui encontra-los bem, mas algo me diz que no meio do ruído não consigo apanhar as ondas P. Mas até agora nada mau, para um sistema que custou no total +- 70€

Quando tiver o plot online, deixo aqui o link para quem quiser aceder.


----------



## filipe cunha (14 Nov 2011 às 21:47)

fablept disse:


> 2011-11-14 02:02:52____	4.4 ML____     E Formigas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parabens, muito bom ter destes users cá no forum


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2011 às 21:55)

Boas

Conseguiste registar um sismo com um sismógrafo amador construído por ti, isso é um grande feito, estou a seguir as tuas experiências com bastante interesse, continua


----------



## HotSpot (15 Nov 2011 às 12:27)

2011-11-15 06:02	36,56	-9,71	17	1,7	SW Cabo S.Vicente
2011-11-14 16:58	36,67	-9,70	19	2,5	SW Cabo S.Vicente

Conseguiste alguma coisa destes?

-----

Projecto muito porreiro. Com mais 2 sismografos já era possível fazer uma triangulação.

Uma ideia porreira era adicionar um GPS ao sistema para teres sempre a hora correcta.


----------



## HotSpot (15 Nov 2011 às 14:22)

fablept disse:


> A Magnitude ainda não sei calcular...



Talvez este link ajude:

http://w3.ualg.pt/~jdias/GEOLAMB/GA5_Sismos/52_Sismologia/5207_Magnitude.html


----------



## fablept (15 Nov 2011 às 16:21)

HotSpot disse:


> 2011-11-15 06:02	36,56	-9,71	17	1,7	SW Cabo S.Vicente
> 2011-11-14 16:58	36,67	-9,70	19	2,5	SW Cabo S.Vicente
> 
> Conseguiste alguma coisa destes?
> ...



A essa distancia e magnitude, só mesmo um sismografo no continente para puder registar, nem os sismografos profissionais do IM/CVARG nos Açores conseguem registar eventos tão pequenos a essa distancia. O GPS é uma excelente ideia pois queria ter as horas sincronizadas ao segundo, hei-de pesquisar um sistema simples para adicionar ao servidor.

Obrigado pelo link, tem muita informação útil Mas acho que para calcular a magnitude preciso de ter menos ruído, o WinQuake calcula automaticamente de várias formas, mas uma dá sempre magnitude inferior (No sismo em baixo, deu 2.4) e pela outra forma tenho que inserir parametros como a sensibilidade do sensor, coisa que não sei fazer.


Ontem fiz uma experiencia e baixei os SPS do ADC para metade..desta forma consigo filtrar pelo ADC as frequências >10Hz, acho que melhorou..

2011-11-15 07:27:39 __38.253 | -26.675	___3.3 ML__Banco D. Joao de Castro

Pelas coordenadas dadas pelo CVARG, o sismo foi +-105km




Mais um sismo para a colecção


----------



## HotSpot (16 Nov 2011 às 11:34)

Mais um que provavelmente foi caçado:

2011-11-16 10:03	37,68	-24,54	8	2,4	NE Fossa Povoa


----------



## Vince (16 Nov 2011 às 13:36)

Pode dar jeito


----------



## fablept (16 Nov 2011 às 15:00)

HotSpot disse:


> Mais um que provavelmente foi caçado:
> 
> 2011-11-16 10:03	37,68	-24,54	8	2,4	NE Fossa Povoa



Desde ontem que estou off, o meu servidor "queimou" (P3 600mhz), fez mau contacto e pifou de vez. Mas felizmente não queimou mais nada (Arduino, ADC, placa wireless)..

Vou ver se logo à noite já tenho tudo resolvido..




Vince disse:


> Pode dar jeito



Obrigado pela imagem Comparando a "estrutura de uma onda sísmica" com o sismo de 4.4 que registei à uns dias, consegue-se perceber muito bem a onda P, S e L. 

A USGS tem uma excelente ferramenta para eventos telesismicos, calcula o tempo de chegada das ondas de um sismo de acordo com a tua localização:
http://neic.usgs.gov/neis/travel_times/artim.html


----------



## fablept (21 Nov 2011 às 23:41)

Aproveitei estes dias para fazer mais uns testes, mas sem ter grandes resultados, mas as variáveis são tantas (desde a forma que soldei o geofono, a instalação, à programação do ADC, ao software AmaSeis), que primeiro consiga isto afinado vai levar o seu tempo..mas cada dia vou aprendendo qualquer coisa.

Último sismo que registei em condições..
2011-11-19 11:18:38___3.1 ML___Banco D. Joao de Castro




Podem aceder ao plot online aqui:
http://auriolws.info/plot/ 

O endereço provisório. Actualiza a cada 3minutos, mas tem que fazer refresh à página. Como estou a testar novas configurações, não sei se vai dar para ver no plot um sismo local/regional (>3.0) ou se vou conseguir registar algum.

Para conseguir registar em condições, penso que depende de:
- >3.0 a 150km
- +- 22h às 07h; De fim de semana o ruído diminui imenso durante o dia.
- Condições meteorológicas (Vento/Ondulação)
- Se no momento do sismo, não existe nenhum ruído com a frequência próxima do sismo (1Hz...etc).

Sinceramente acho que vou mudar o sistema para "outra freguesia", ao estar numa cidade com ruas próximas, vizinhos irrequietos (), etc.. só provoca ruído..a diferença de ruído é bem grande de dia e de noite.


Útimos sismos nos Açores:
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/actividade/ 
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/geologia-acores/actividade-sismica/Paginas/default.aspx

Europa/Mundo
http://www.emsc-csem.org/?#2

Estados Unidos/Mundo
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/quakes_all.html


----------



## fablept (22 Nov 2011 às 15:52)

Como suspeitava este sismo quase não se vê no plot "ao vivo", tive que aplicar múltiplos filtros para retirar ruído..

2011-11-22__08:45__4,2__Falha da Gloria

Aplicando a "auto-magnitude" do software, consigo uma magnitude de 3.4.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Nov 2011 às 10:40)

http://auriolws.info/plot/

Nota-se claramente a diferença do ruído diurno. Reparei que aumentaste imenso o ganho. Esperar pelo primeiro sismo, mas acredito que os resultados possam ser bastante positivos.


----------



## fablept (23 Nov 2011 às 16:17)

HotSpot disse:


> http://auriolws.info/plot/
> 
> Nota-se claramente a diferença do ruído diurno. Reparei que aumentaste imenso o ganho. Esperar pelo primeiro sismo, mas acredito que os resultados possam ser bastante positivos.



Depois de não ter conseguido registar o sismo de ontem da Bolivia (M6.6), resolvi contactar o dono deste site, pois estou a seguir o circuito dele..ele esteve a ver o plot e notou logo um problema, vou explicar para quem tiver interesse:

Este é o spectrum do geofone num sismo de 4.1 a 65SPS




Esta é o spectrum a 10SPS à noite




Se repararem a 65SPS recebo movimentos com frequencias até 34Hz e como o geofono tem uma frequencia natural de 4.5Hz (regista muito melhor em frequencias >4.5Hz do que <4.5Hz) apesar de conseguir registar sismos, registo muito melhor o ruído maior que 5Hz pois é aí que o geofono tem a melhor performance. Agora estou a experimentar a 10SPS e como notam no spectrum, não registo nada acima de 5Hz e desta forma consegui diminuir o ruído de fundo de +-500 para +-50...é uma grande diferença.

*Na teoria* (isto não veio com manual de instruções ) deverei registar muito melhor um sismo e deve-se conseguir ver bem no plot. Agora é esperar que haja algum sismo, de preferencia no Banco D.João de Castro à volta de 3.0 

PS: Hoje está um dia um pouco ventoso em Ponta Delgada..


----------



## fablept (24 Nov 2011 às 23:53)

Boas..

Só para avisar a quem tem ido ao link ver o plot, que enquanto não resolver umas coisas não vou ter o plot online, isto porque ando em mais testes. 

Quando tiver o plot online eu aviso aqui no tópico.


----------



## fablept (26 Nov 2011 às 15:41)

O sismo mais "fraco" que consegui registar até agora..

2011-11-26 12:51__37,86 __-26,22 __11 __2,0 __Fossa de Hirondelle
Distancia pelo Google Earth +-54km
Filtros aplicados:
Low Pass Filter 5Hz
High Pass Filter 1Hz






Nas condições que actualmente estou a usar, acho que um sismo de magnitude de 2.0 a 60km é o máximo que consigo registar, a partir de 60km só sismos >2.5/3.


----------



## fablept (28 Nov 2011 às 15:10)

2011-11-28 00:05:43____2.2 ML_____	Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel)


----------



## fablept (3 Dez 2011 às 01:41)

Vou partilhando as minhas aventuras e desaventuras para quem tiver interessado em construir um sismometro..

3 problemas que encontrei nas últimas semanas desde que ando de volta disto:
-Resolução: O único freeware disponivel para Windows é o AmaSeis (Jamaseis no futuro) e só permite até 16bits, eu tou a trabalhar a 23bits..é uma grande diferença, mas visto que um sismo 2/3 só gera +-10000 a 19/20bits, consigo ter uma boa resolução sem ultrapassar a barreira de +/- 32000 no Amaseis (a não ser que haja um sismo muito forte...)

-1 ADC com 2 ou mais canais. Um grande problema no meu circuito é que consigo 23bits a 40SPS apenas com um canal a funcionar, se adicionar outro canal o ADC vai levar muito mais tempo a ler os canais, ou seja, reduz resolução e SPS. Por isso 1 ADC por canal! (Mas pode-se ligar vários ADC´s em série a um microcontrolador).

-Canais: O AmaSeis só suporta 1 canal por porta de série, eu uso 2 ou 3 canais por porta de série..apesar de ter consigo dar a volta à situação..era preferível que o software permitisse 3 canais por porta de série.





2 canais a funcionar ao mesmo tempo..primeiro plot Geofono Vertical, segundo plot Geofono Oeste-Este.


Qualquer sugestão agradeço!


----------



## fablept (4 Dez 2011 às 23:52)

Se há ruído que chamou-me mais atenção, foi este:




Zoom ao 3 traço vermelho. 




Não há nada que tenha registado até agora que fosse semelhante a isto. Posso descartar que foi problema dos geofonos, do circuito não dou certeza (mas 99% que não é), mas até agora nunca tinha visto nada assim. 

Como deve ser um tremor harmónico registado por um sismometro? 

Alguem tem opiniões?


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2011 às 10:43)

Se fosse um tremor harmónico era mau sinal, poderia ser um dos vulcões Açorianos prestes a entrar em erupção


----------



## fablept (5 Dez 2011 às 14:44)

Eu sei que estes geofonos conseguem registar tremores harmónicos, mas acho que o registo seria semelhante a um sismo, mas de forma mais prolongada..mas de qualquer forma achei curioso o ruído, contínuo, longo e frequencias muito baixas. Na última semana melhorei a sensabilidade do geofono, mas tb registo mt mais ruído, até já consigo registar os meus passos estando no primeiro piso da minha casa a 15m do geofono.

Para o fim de semana estou a pensar levar o sistema para um sitio isolado e testar durante uma hora para fazer a comparação do ruído. Assim que fizer meto aqui os resultados para quem tiver curiosidade.


----------



## fablept (7 Dez 2011 às 14:34)

Primeiro sismo registado com o geofono Oeste-Este

2011-12-07 04:59:59___2.6 ML____	N Sta Maria






Plot sem qualquer tipo de filtro.

Coordenadas (CVARG) pelo Google Earth ~82km





Só para terem uma ideia do ruído durante um dia de semana:



Camião do Lixo a fazer recolha a 50metros do sismometro
Sismo
Ruído durante o dia


----------



## fablept (8 Dez 2011 às 15:54)

2011-12-08 08:54:48___4.1 ML____	Crista Media Atlantica

Geofono O-E
O CVARG não dá a profundidade do sismo, por isso deixei nos 5km.
~454km pelas coordenadas CVARG








Filtro Low Pass Filter 5Hz

Este é o sismo mais distante que registei 

EDIT: O sismo foi de 4.8 ~ 5.0
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=247307
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc00073tk.php


----------



## fablept (9 Dez 2011 às 23:43)

Primeiro que o IM e o CVARG..quero me rir se não é mesmo um sismo 

Vou ficar à espera de confirmação..




Filtro a >1Hz <6Hz


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Dez 2011 às 23:46)

Confirmado!!! 
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=247468


----------



## fablept (10 Dez 2011 às 00:03)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Confirmado!!!
> http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=247468



Obrigado pelo link

Pelas coordenadas do IM o sismo foi a 95km, na altura inseri 5km como profundidade do sismo, o que deu-me 88.5km de distancia, a 2km de profundidade dá-me uma distancia de 100km..tenho sempre alguma margem de erro.

Dos 4 sismos hoje nas redondezas, este foi o único que registei em condições por causa do ruído diurno..é um sismometro "noctivago"


----------



## fablept (14 Dez 2011 às 20:29)

Primeiro evento telesismico que registei (ou que encontrei..)

2011-12-14 05:04 __115____ 	7,3 ___ 	Eastern New Guinea Reg., P.N.G. 	NEIC

~16000km de distancia.




Filtro a <9Hz

Estimativa da chegada das ondas a Ponta Delgada:

                 travel   arrival time
    #  code      time(s)  dy hr mn sec
    1  PKPdf     1170.20   0  5 24 27
    2  PKPbc     1173.37   0  5 24 30
    3  PKiKP     1175.09   0  5 24 32
    4  PKPab     1178.00   0  5 24 35

As ondas S não consigo receber.

Neste gráfico podem ver que as ondas P que recebi desse sismo, foi na frequência 0.4Hz..nunca tinha recebido nada em frequências tão baixas.





O registo a partir 05:33h não consigo perceber a que se deve, pois aquele registo está entre as frequências 8Hz e 9Hz..pelo que não deverá ser do sismo (?). Este registo é tal e qual como escrevi no dia 5 de Dezembro aqui no tópico..mas os outros tenho certeza que não estavam relacionados com nenhum sismo, continua o mistério....


----------



## fablept (16 Dez 2011 às 01:46)

Para quem estava curioso sobre aquele registo continuo e longo..cheguei à conclusão que pelo menos alguns registos deve-se à centrifugação das máquinas de lavar e como tenho vários vizinhos nas redondezas, devo estar a registar várias máquinas  Por isso é que só registava a partir das 23h e vinha em sequências de 3x.


----------



## fablept (22 Dez 2011 às 21:16)

2011-12-22 06:07:24___4.2 ML____	Falha Gloria

Pelas coordenadas do CVARG: +-140km





É dificil dizer onde acaba a onda P e começa a onda S..

O circuito que fiz tem um erro, por isso é que tenho muito ruído electrónico (+/- 4000 a 23bits)..se alguem tiver interessado em fazer um igual que contacte-me que dou o esquema e indicações sobre como construir com melhoramentos.


----------



## fablept (1 Jan 2012 às 18:18)

2012-01-01 02:42___3,7___	NE Ilhéus das Formigas

+-110km






2012-01-01 10:19___3,2____ 	W Faial

+-325km

Só registei a onda P, coloquei a chegada da onda S de acordo com a hora do sismo dada pelo EMSC




Comparação do registo do sismo do dia 30 no Fogo (S.Miguel) entre o meu sistema e o sistema instalado pela IDA (?) CMLA. Distancias diferentes, sistemas diferentes, preços diferentes, mas estou bem satisfeito com os resultados


----------



## fablept (1 Jan 2012 às 22:13)

Mais um sismo nas redondezas de S.Miguel..





http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=249771


----------



## fablept (9 Jan 2012 às 20:38)

Mais um evento telesismico registado (+-17000km), só consegui registar um tipo de onda P:



Filtro <3Hz

Tempo de chegada das ondas previsto pela USGS à minha zona:
    #  code      time(s)  dy hr mn sec
    1  PKPdf     1183.70   0  4 26 59
    2  PKPbc     1188.67   0  4 27  4
    3  PKiKP     1189.47   0  4 27  5
    4  PKPab     1196.29   0  4 27 12
    5  LQ        3836.14   0  5 11 12
    6  LR        4257.57   0  5 18 13

Um movimento que ocorreu a 17000 mil kms, atravesssou meio mundo e conseguem calcular o momento de chegada com apenas margem de 1/2 segundos.

Sobre quem estiver interessado em construir um sismometro, as frequências que interessam:




Os geofonos que uso, conseguem registar bem até 1.0Hz, talvez até 0.5Hz consegue registar alguns movimentos mais fortes..mas abaixo disso já não consegue. Para registar os eventos telesismicos (M>6) recomenda-se um sensor de longo periodo (>1segundo /<1Hz).


----------



## fablept (5 Mai 2012 às 20:48)

Feito às três pancadas, bem "afinado" ainda pode registar alguma coisa..nem que seja o camião de lixo




2 imans de discos rigidos, 1 relé de carro (310ohm), suporte de um ferro de soldar..


----------



## fablept (22 Jun 2012 às 22:24)

Boas.

Deixo aqui alguns exemplos para quem quiser construir um sismometro, estes são exemplos comprovados e usados um pouco por todo o mundo:

Do mais simples para mais complexo em termos de construção:

*Lehman*
Sismometro horizontal, o período natural varia conforme as dimensões, mas dificilmente será possível obter >15s..é provavelmente o sismometro mais usado para fins pessoais no mundo inteiro.







Damping:
Óleo ou imans.

*AS-1*
Sismometro vertical. Muito semelhante ao Lehman, mas em vez de ter uma corda de guitarra a segurar o boom tem uma mola.






Como construir?
http://jclahr.com/science/psn/hill/index.html

Damping:
Óleo ou imans.

*Shackleford-Gundersen*
Sismometro Horizontal force-feedback. Basicamente é um sismometro de curto período em que usa "force-feedack" é possível alongar o período natural até 30s. Tem dois canais, um de alto ganho e outro de baixo ganho.






Como construir?
http://www.daleh.id.au/construction_notes.html

Damping:
bobine de cobre + iman.


*Inyo FBV e FBH.*
Vertical ou Horizontal "force feedback". Possivelmente o melhor sismometro que se pode construir, mas muito mais complexo do que os modelos anteriores. Tem dois canais disponíveis, alto/baixo ganho.







Como construir?
http://etd.lsu.edu/docs/available/etd-11102009-145556/unrestricted/weber_thesis.pdf

Sobre a imagem que dei no post anterior, não cheguei a testa lo, porque não tenho amplificação suficiente para obter bons resultados. Mas tb não esforcei-me muito


----------



## fablept (16 Mar 2013 às 00:53)

Já há algum tempo que queria fazer um sensor simples, barato, feito com material que se encontra facilmente. 

Este é o primeiro "protótipo" (qualidade de imagem não é das melhores), é uma tentativa de fazer um sensor vertical, experimentei este tipo, pois o uso de um tubo de PVC resolve logo o problema de correntes de ar no sensor..claro que não vejo nada dentro do sensor!






Basicamente dentro do tubo de PVC:

Suporte para a Mola
|
|
Mola
|
|
Peso 1kg, com um iman. Preso no Tubo de PVC junto ao iman está uma bobine de cobre com uma resistência de +-5000ohm.
|
|
Vareta com um bocado de plástico colocado na horizontal. (Damping)
|
|
Lata com água (Damping)


O uso de água como damping é péssimo, mas ainda não arranjei coragem de usar óleo de motor, nem consigo arranjar maneira de fazer damping com imans). Damping crítico é quando o sensor apenas movimenta-se 1x ou 2x após um movimento.

Os resultados (os dois sensores estão instalados no mesmo local, a 1mtr de distancia):

Sensor vertical




Sismometro comercial 1Hz





Fiquei entusiasmado com os primeiros resultados, é bastante sensível e consegue registar os movimentos do oceano (marcado a *1*), no mesmo período que o sensor comercial. Claro que sem damping, o peso anda sempre a dançar..por isso tem aquele pico à volta dos 0.5Hz (2s) (período natural do sensor?). Curioso é que quando toco no sensor começo a ter primeiro um pico à volta dos 11s (o que era perfeito) e depois aparece este aos 2s..acho que funciona tanto na horizontal como na vertical eheh

Ainda falta modificar muitas coisas (acho que posso reduzir imenso a altura do sensor, mas agora fica assim), conforme os resultados que tiver, vou deixando aqui para quem tiver curiosidade.

Sugestões são Bem Vindas!

Ps: Isto foi tudo feito a olho


----------



## *Dave* (16 Mar 2013 às 04:11)

Olá.

Já alguém estudou a possibilidade de fazer com um bom acelarometro?
Hoje em dia há uns bem sensíveis e que talvez consigam ser utilizados para este fim.

Possibilitava-se assim uma montagem mais "limpa", sem partes móveis que se possam danificar.

Vocês que estão mais dentro do assunto, um sismo (como os que têm vindo a captar) terá que aceleração ou provocará que força g?

http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/0ef0/0900766b80ef0523.pdf

Abraço


----------



## fablept (16 Mar 2013 às 15:59)

Boas Dave.

O primeiro sensor que testei (à cerca de 3 anos) foi um acelerometro, BMA180, e não tem comparação em termos de sensibilidade com qualquer sensor que testei (inclusive o que fiz recentemente).
Um acelerometro serve como strong-motion sensor, um sismometro facilmente fica saturado (ou por limitação do sensor ou do software) se tiver localizado perto do epicentro de um sismo de alguma magnitude, e é para isto que um sensor strong-motion sensor serve, registar movimentos fortes.
Pode ser que já hajam acelerometros com boa sensibilidade, mas pelo preço que devem custar, mais vale investir num geofono de 4.5Hz ou construir um sismometro.

O Quake-Catcher usa acelerometros, mas a sensibilidade é limitada.
http://qcn.stanford.edu/

Sobre a aceleração/g..
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/monitoring/netquakes/faq.php#howbig


----------



## camrov8 (16 Mar 2013 às 20:48)

adoro os faça você mesmo "DIY"


----------



## fablept (16 Mar 2013 às 22:01)

Se alguem quiser fazer um, recomendo os sensores que deixei uns posts antes..mas este pela simplicidade e preço (2€ de tubo PVC, 6€ de mola..o resto é tudo coisas que tinha por casa), vale a pena investir um pouco de tempo.

Mas não quero tirar os foguetes antes da festa, apesar de estar a produzir bons resultados, não tem havido sismos locais (2~3), regionais (~4), telesismicos (>6.5) relevantes para ver o comportamento.


----------



## *Dave* (18 Mar 2013 às 11:55)

Quando tiver mais tempo, vou ver se me informo mais sobre o assunto e se faço para aqui umas experiências.

Um acelarómetro acoplado a um oscilador mecânico ou semelhantes, deverá produzir um bom resultado...
O problema é a certificação de funcionamento, pois pois ele regista, mas será complicado quantificar o que ele regista.


Quando tiver tempo e acabar o "satélite" tenho de começar a ler sobre este tema


----------



## fablept (18 Mar 2013 às 17:42)

Boas.

Um acelerómetro acoplado, terá o problema dos fios..vão criar alguma tensão e provocar movimentos desnecessários e claro que qualquer coisa que oscile tem que ter damping. Alguns sistemas pessoais usam Led´s como alternativa à bobine de cobre+iman.

Sismometros profissionais usam muitas vezes um sistema "force feedback" de forma a extender o período natural..é uma técnica que vale a pena investir para quem tem conhecimento de electrónica e com acesso a material de corte de precisão.

Sobre o que regista é muito fácil, sugiro que o output do microcontrolador seja em ASCII para puderes trabalhar com o software AmaSeis, a partir daí..verificas a resposta do sensor usando spectrum, aplicas os filtros para extrair alguns movimentos. 

Ontem houve um sismo de M2.9 a 200km, nenhum sensor registou. E às 23:53(utc), registei qualquer coisa nos dois sensores..acho que é um sismo de reduzida magnitude, mas não consigo confirmar. 
A ideia é deixar o sensor "homemade" na minha casa (vai precisar de manutenção de vez em quando) e instalar o comercial noutro local..mas estou à espera de confirmação com alguns sismos, para ver como se comporta.


----------



## fablept (19 Mar 2013 às 14:57)

Bem, o sensor funciona

Sismo Ml2.5, +-95km de distância:
Sensor vertical





Sensor comercial






O único problema, é que não consigo encontrar a onda P no sensor vertical, garantidamente que está misturado com o ruído. Ainda há muita coisa a melhorar, mas é sempre bom uma confirmação


----------



## *Dave* (23 Mar 2013 às 19:55)

Oias...

Vocês estão a usar sensores de efeito de hall para detectar o movimento de um íman?

Estou aqui com uma teoria... já vêm alguns sensores a caminho.

A ideia é ter um pêndulo com um íman na ponta, dentro de um tubo de PVC e detectar movimentos no pêndulo.

Vocês estão a usar algum método semelhante? Ou usam somente geofonos?


----------



## fablept (20 Abr 2013 às 17:12)

*Dave* disse:


> Oias...
> 
> Vocês estão a usar sensores de efeito de hall para detectar o movimento de um íman?
> 
> ...



Boas Dave.

Desculpa lá a resposta com um mês de atraso

O exemplo do tubo de PVC que mostrei uns posts atrás é mesmo isso, só que em vez do pêndulo tem uma mola. A diferença entre um pêndulo e a mola, é que o pêndulo irá detectar movimentos horizontais e a mola movimentos verticais.

Pessoalmente prefiro sensores verticais (quando se fala em sensores verticais, é que detectam movimentos verticais)..mas o problema do meu sensor, é que a mola nunca está estável, isto porque carece de um bom sistema damping.

Sensores horizontais são mais fáceis de contruir, já vi muitos exemplos que com um simples arame com um peso no fim, consegue obter resultados. Vou continuar a investir no sensor vertical, mas se não conseguir obter bons resultados, vou experimentar em substituir a mola por um arame..esta semana devo modificar o meu sensor, depois tiro umas fotos do sistema por dentro.


----------



## fablept (17 Mai 2013 às 02:31)

Para quem estiver interessado em ver o que está por dentro de um geofono:


Fonte: OSOP


----------



## fablept (12 Mai 2014 às 23:28)

À uns tempos atrás quando tentei pela primeira vez construir um geofono vertical (sem grande sucesso) procurei formas de provocar movimentos com frequências semelhantes a sismos, para verificar a resposta do sensor e comparar com outros geofonos que tenho, a melhor forma para fazer isto é usando uma "shake table", mas é complicado construir uma. Mas depois lembrei-me deste vídeo...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAf3p9otexI

A frequência que pretendia era à volta de 0.05Hz e teria que ser um subwoofer já de dimensões astronómicas, mas lá peguei num subwoofer de 12cm velho e comecei a fazer experiências com ondas sinusóides a baixas frequências encostado a um geofono de 4.5Hz..reparei que em frequências >5Hz facilmente conseguia provocar ondas sinusóides (com amplitudes muito pequenas), mas por alguns instantes e usando diferentes "tweeks" no audacity consegui por o subwoofer a fazer um ruído longo (ar a passar pelo elemento ?) que correspondia à onda sinusóide a 0.05Hz (5s), consegui registar com o geofono isto..






Muito longe de ser uma onda sinusóide perfeita mas acho que o princípio está lá, mas acho que com um bom subwoofer consegue-se resultados interessantes 

Agora não tenham ideias de fazer máquinas de provocar sismos com subwoofers, como fez um americano à umas décadas atrás numa tentativa de criar uma arma


----------

